# Comment réinstaller Firefox sans navigateur??



## Wilalpa (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin lorsque j'ai ouvert Firefox, updater s'est mis en route automatiquement (??) j'ai voulu  éviter la MAJ et j'ai donc fermé updater. Seulement depuis Firefox ne s'ouvre plus! Quand je clique sur l'icône elle ne rebondit qu'une fois puis s'ouvre l'avertissement me disant que F. a quitté inopinément et blablabla...

J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon profil pour pouvoir éventuellement restaurer mes bookmarks etc. 

Je ne vois qu'une desinstallation / réinstallation. Mais comment faire car je n'ai aucun autre navigateur sur mon Mac! Puis je télécharger depuis mon iPhone et transfère sur le Mac??

Si ma question est stupide je m'en excuse, mais je veux bien une réponse quand même 

Ben ta question n'est pas stupide (ce qui l'était par contre, c'était de virer Safari de ton Mac), mais ce que je me demande, c'est ce qu'elle vient faire dans "Applications" ? Dois-je en conclure que tu t'es dispensé de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ?

On déménage.


----------



## Romaric. (8 Octobre 2011)

Il est possible de télécharger Firefox avec le Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires). 



```
curl -C - -O http://mozilla.ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/mozilla/firefox/releases/7.0.1/mac/fr/Firefox%207.0.1.dmg
```

Explication : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=58563&st=0&p=546562&#entry546562


----------



## Wilalpa (9 Octobre 2011)

Merci du déménagement, je n'ai rien senti, c'est parfait.

Sinon, pour Safari, aussi dingue que ça puisse paraitre mon macbook est tombé du toit d'une voiture en marche, suite à quoi chaque fois que j'ouvrais Safari l'ordinateur plantait. Mais vraiment planté planté. Donc j'ai viré l'application 

Par contre, miracle, j'ai retrouvé Chrome. Donc en fait j'ai un navigateur. Mais merci de vos réponses !


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Wilalpa a dit:


> Sinon, pour Safari, aussi dingue que ça puisse paraitre mon macbook est tombé du toit d'une voiture en marche, suite à quoi chaque fois que j'ouvrais Safari l'ordinateur plantait. Mais vraiment planté planté. Donc j'ai viré l'application


Avant de virer tout et n'importe quoi, tu ferais mieux de t'inquiéter du pourquoi d'un plantage tout à fait anormal. Et surtout de l'état de ton DD après une chute. Safari pourrait ne pas être la seule victime dans les jours qui viennent.


----------

